# FTU Blanks



## FishingExpress (Jun 10, 2008)

What's the story on the OVER RUN BLANKS at FTU? I bought 2 for some practice, since I have only built one rod. They are heavier than the nice blanks, and it seem that the diameter of the blank is larger. Just wanted to know if anyone has used any of these?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

They are great blanks for the price. I've taken a 7ft. $10 blank and purposely tried to make it fail by bending it over double. I gave up before it did. They are what they are. And for the money I think they're pretty good blanks. Some may have a little surface blemish from handling but they are 1st run, not blems or rejects. A perfect blank for the beginner. I don't sell rods but I wouldn't hesitate to offer these as cost efficient alternative. Check'em out


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Same here...they usually have a good variety and I've gotten some descent blanks. They are definately good for putting rods together that you are not worried about the $$$ if you screw them up.....


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Ditto*

Ditto w/the FTU blanks, for the price you can't beat it. Some blanks are a bit heavy but not all are heavy. The offer good blanks at a reasonable price as Jim stated some do have some blemishes (scratches) but basically it. I can't think of anyone offering blanks at these prices, unless discontinued or you purchase at trailer load. Great starter for the new builder and excellent rod for a fisherman looking for a good inexpensive stick. Ed.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Last four rods were special rack blanks. Like the high dollar ones you need to cull through them, no problems. I've told the guy's that work there if they would just drop the price and charge us what they pay they'ld make 10 times more money because all the money would be made on the hardware. I don't think they took me serious, go figure.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea who makes the FTU branded rod blanks? I know they are made in China, but that's the only info I can find on them. The 7' green blanks are super light @ 1.425 oz. Any ideas :question:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

a1huntingsupply said:


> Does anyone have any idea who makes the FTU branded rod blanks? I know they are made in China, but that's the only info I can find on them. The 7' green blanks are super light @ 1.425 oz. Any ideas :question:


 I've built 4 out of them and had no problems. They tend to have a lot of flex or action on the top, that's seems how all the green blanks are made. I had one slip to the floor in my garage and the top 4 inchs snapped off at impact, so thats not a fair judge of quality. I've had one that I built 10 years ago and bought the blank at the fishing show from FTU and they told me it was Loomis blank back then. It's my primary trout rod then and now, the new ones I gave away or haven't used enough to judge. So if you find an action you like my 2 cents says they're o.k.


----------

